
An Ancient and Proven Way to Improve Memorization - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/24/upshot/an-ancient-and-proven-way-to-improve-memory-go-ahead-and-try-it.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
keywonc
Dang, the animated illustration caught me by surprise.

